# High end saltwater indo order arriving this weekend



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello
250 corals and 200 fish from indo arriving friday for sale saturday 11am

I will be CLOSED all day friday to prepare unpack and price everything. 

This will be an incredible order. Expected are
Wild acros
Zoos
Palys
Crazy chalice
Ultra lobos symphyllia welsos tracys scolymia
Orange and rainbow hammers and frogspawn
True yellow frogspawn
Blue sympodium
Acans
Lots more 

I will probably have free food and drink for saturdays sale and hope to see everyone there
If you have questions, best to call me 905 808 4658
Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Will there be KFC?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Will there be KFC?


KFC, I'm in........


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those that have inquired......

He will open on time at 11am - barring some form of natural disaster (knock on wood). I'll poke him with a stick if necessary. D'oh!

btw - euphyllia lovers....."You're welcome" - I'm running out of organs and appendages to sacrifice.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes Taipan, he told me shipment arriving in the afternoon, so he will have enough sleep after unpacking.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Taipan said:


> btw - euphyllia lovers....."You're welcome" - I'm running out of organs and appendages to sacrifice.


As long as you still have the one kidney you're fine...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

sweet! I don't believe i have any plans for tomorrow so i'll be able to drop by 

I also tried to call you a few times to check up on the White Banded Possum Wrasse but your phone goes straight to VM.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Will there be KFC?


the KFC though!!


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

Got any pics yet? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Pics....on their way......*

Teaser.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*R2O EyeCandy.....*



Kooka said:


> As long as you still have the one kidney you're fine...


Body....donated to science......

Enclosed are some pics. Bare in mind that these were all taken with my mobile phone camera (deal with it )

Worthy notes - there are a few Symphyllia and Lobos that came in which I believe are the same caliber as to what is currently being offered on Live Aquaria's "Diver's Den" (for what I also assume will be considerably less $).

http://www.liveaquaria.com/DiversDen/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+8&ddid=225023

Chalices that came in are stunning along with a wide array of Euphyllia of all kinds and Zoas.

Enjoy and Good Hunting.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Eye Candy.....*

Some additional pics. Enjoy and good hunting.

P.S. - I believe there will be KFC at some point as well. No promises.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

who will open the store on time at 11?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe.....Ryan is sleeping there again. Uncertain.

I will be there....on time......


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Maybe.....Ryan is sleeping there again. Uncertain.
> 
> I will be there....on time......


good. see you at 11 AM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Breakfast of Champions......*

Apparently Ryan slept at the store again......I will refrain from pictures. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Orange/purple wall frogspawn


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Omg the pieces today were awesome. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Will there be KFC?





PaulF757 said:


> KFC, I'm in........


There was KFC intermittently for customers. However - the store just closed and we're eating now  - Greasy fingers are not a good idea for touching, moving, and bagging corals.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Darn. I was in the States this weekend and obviously missed the fun 

Will try to swing by some time later this week.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Same thing with me. Seems like a good weekend


----------

